# Metro Exodus



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/bSzZhyU.png ​Metro Exodus is an epic, story-driven first person shooter from 4A Games that blends deadly combat and stealth with exploration and survival horror in one of the most immersive game worlds ever created.

Flee the shattered ruins of dead Moscow and embark on an epic, continent-spanning journey across post-apocalyptic Russia in the greatest Metro adventure yet.

Explore the Russian wilderness in vast, non-linear levels and follow a thrilling story-line inspired by the novels of Dmitry Glukhovsky that spans an entire year through spring, summer and autumn to the depths of nuclear winter.

*Metro Exodus will be departing 2018 on Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and PC!*

Song: 'In The House In A Heartbeat (Exodus Mix)', Written & Composed by John Murphy, Cover by Feel For Music, Published by Sony ATV. If you'd like to see this track released, let us know in the comments!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2017)

Public reveal finally; this was coming anyway with Glukhowsky's new novel metro 2035. Excited!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 13, 2017)

"28 Weeks Later" theme suits the atmosphere of Metro perfectly here


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Public reveal finally; this was coming anyway with Glukhowsky's new novel metro 2035. Excited!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Wow, you read the novels too?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Wow, you read the novels too?


Not the latest one (too costly right now) but the first two are really good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2017)

One of the best Horror FPS game...must play


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2017)

true_lies said:


> "28 Weeks Later" theme suits the atmosphere of Metro perfectly here


Not really, 28 weeks later suits a modern apocalypse theme, metro is more cold war era post apocalyptic theme, in which technology has advanced in a different sort of way (Gauss guns)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2017)

The song name is " 'In The House / In A Heartbeat" John Murphy


----------



## true_lies (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow, they mentioned it specifically that they were trying to make something between Metro and Stalker. Cant wait!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2018)

Metro and stalker games are one of the best and brutal games. Stalker is more brutal though. It would be interesting to see the fusion of these two games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2018)

*Metro Exodus is set to be another GPU cooker*

*Metro has always been a handy game for GPU benchmarking*

The Metro series has been known for its hardware demands for quite some time within the PC gaming market, with both Metro 2033 and Last Light being games of choice for benchmarking the latest and greatest GPU hardware, at least in the years following their release.  

Metro Exodus is set to release this fall, with an updated engine to offer advanced features like advanced lighting, physically-based rendering, full facial motion capture (for cinematic scenes) a new time of day system (day/night cycle) and dynamic weather simulations. In short, Metro Exodus is set to be another demanding piece of software from 4A Games. 

4A are well aware of their benchmarking pedigree, with plans to "keep the Metro games as a standard for everyone's benchmarking needs", at least according to the game's producer Jon Bloch. In an interview with Game Informer, the producer also stated that " We [4A Games] love blowing up video cards", which means that PC gamers can expect Metro Exodus to be a real stress test when cranked up to max settings.   

Metro Exodus is set to also release on PS4 and Xbox One, with A4 planning to make use of every drop of performance that these consoles have to offer, with plans to deliver HDR support and native 4K resolution support on the Xbox One X. It will be interesting to see what kind of visual sacrifices have to be made to accommodate console hardware, though at least it promises that the game will also be scalable to lower end PCs.

Source:Metro Exodus is set to be another GPU cooker


----------



## true_lies (Jun 11, 2018)

Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 13, 2018)

In Metro Exodus, you'll explore vast open levels as you journey across post-apocalyptic Russia. 

In this extended gameplay demo, 4A Games will guide you through some of the brand new features we're adding to the game to support this bold new design vision, including new crafting mechanics, weapon customization and more.

You'll discover how 4A has taken the gripping, atmospheric experience that Metro is famed for, and added a new level of freedom and player choice, to create their most ambitious title yet - Metro Exodus!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2018)

looks polished as last light cant wait for it


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow. This looks much better than Fallout 4.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. This looks much better than Fallout 4.


Well fallout 4 and metro franchise are different in many ways.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

I mean from an open-world point of view. I have played the previous Metros.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> I mean from an open-world point of view. I have played the previous Metros.


Ya.. from that perspective, it looks much better. Looks like every major company is getting better with open world game format. First it was CDPR with witcher 3, now metro exodus


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2018)

This game is not exactly an open world game.  Once you complete a level, you can't go back to that area. Its a kind of closed open world game, each level is open world but as soon as you complete it, it will be closed for the player.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 19, 2018)

This should be a linear story based game with open world elements in that with large sandbox levels, kind of like hitman...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 20, 2018)

Available for pre-order on steam for ₹1179 for base game. ₹1749 for Gold edition which includes the expansion pass.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2018)

Metro: Exodus will release earlier than expected
Crackdown 3 and Far Cry: New Dawn will release on the same day
Metro Exodus was initially set to release on February 22nd, with the game's new February 15th release date moving it away from EA's Anthem while forcing the game to compete with Microsoft's Crackdown and Ubisoft's Far Cry: New Dawn. February is going to be a busy month for gamers


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2019)

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2019)

PC system requirements revealed*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190127/d55afedd8bf5d99f5c753394e8857197.jpg

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2019)

I think GTX1070 can handle the Ultra settings @1080p


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I think GTX1070 can handle the Ultra settings @1080p


Well it already says so 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2019)

Metro Exodus will only release on the Epic Store, but Steam preorders will be honoured | PC Gamer

Fail

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2019)

More drama.


----------



## t-rEX (Feb 4, 2019)

The only thing I like about Metro is a post-apocalyptic theme. The main story is not mine, just... Well, don't know why. 
I know there are hundreds of fans, but I just can't make myself like it.
This game is going to be beautiful. And nothing more.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2019)

t-rEX said:


> The only thing I like about Metro is a post-apocalyptic theme. The main story is not mine, just... Well, don't know why.
> I know there are hundreds of fans, but I just can't make myself like it.
> This game is going to be beautiful. And nothing more.


Have you read the books?


----------



## t-rEX (Feb 4, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Have you read the books?


No, just played. Should I try to change my mind?


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 16, 2019)

Started the game today,the visuals are amazing.Unfortunately had to get it from the epic store as I couldn't pre-order it on steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2019)

Metro Exodus' Aurora Edition Packaging Covers Steam with an Epic Games Sticker
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/16123422477l.jpg#.XGl4PhmSR7Y.link
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/16123435961l.jpg#.XGl4PuGynVE.link


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 17, 2019)

Worse than that, if you check control panel where the game is installed, the game has a support link that still points to steam...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2019)

has anyone started playing it yet?I gave it a try recently but it ran quite poorly on my system,with frequent stutters.I thought my system was at fault but then i discovered many users with high end cpus and gpus are also facing this issue.

Quite inexplicably,the devs of this title haven't included any option to tweak the important graphical settings individually,instead they have just provided a slider that can be used to adjust the overall settings from low to extreme,which i think might be responsible for this stuttery gameplay to some extent.On setting the preset to high,all settings including demanding ones like AA,shadows,reflections etc are being set to high which results in a drop in performance.

has anyone else faced this problem yet?Is there any workaround to it?Btw i was running it on a haswell i5 with nvidia 1060 6gb(at high preset,at 900p).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> has anyone started playing it yet?I gave it a try recently but it ran quite poorly on my system,with frequent stutters.I thought my system was at fault but then i discovered many users with high end cpus and gpus are also facing this issue.
> 
> Quite inexplicably,the devs of this title haven't included any option to tweak the important graphical settings individually,instead they have just provided a slider that can be used to adjust the overall settings from low to extreme,which i think might be responsible for this stuttery gameplay to some extent.On setting the preset to high,all settings including demanding ones like AA,shadows,reflections etc are being set to high which results in a drop in performance.
> 
> has anyone else faced this problem yet?Is there any workaround to it?Btw i was running it on a haswell i5 with nvidia 1060 6gb(at high preset,at 900p).


I have almost completed the game now, in the last chapter.

Was able to play it from start to the current stage without any issues except some game related bugs which were resolved by reloading the save.

The game ran at more than 60 fps on average for me at 1080p on ultra settings.

The game was pretty well optimized at launch.

Running it on a Vega 56 and ryzen 1700.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

i am experiencing a lot of stutter in game,especially in open areas.

Is it due to the fact that i have a 4 core cpu,will upgrading to a 6-8 core ryzen setup help eliminate the stuttering?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2019)

What is your GPU ?


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

1060 6gb,tried running at high preset with dx12,then lowered to medium with dx11 but the problem still persists.Btw i am running it at 900p.

it seems the game is rather poor in terms of optimization.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2019)

Hmm, is your GPU overheating by any chance ? Are you short on RAM ? Last case, it could be 4 core cpu issue but its very unlikely.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

dont think so,but will check it to be certain.The ram is 12gb and so it seems adequate for running this game.

I found many other sites where people have reported experiencing slowdowns and fps drops while playing this game,and they had better specs than mine.

here's one for instance:

Question - Metro Exodus Stuttering

I posted my query there as well.

I have played many other demanding titles on my system including ac odyssey,shadow of the tomb raider etc but didn't experience such issues with any of those-if the gpu was overheating then i think those games would have run poorly as well.

Btw at what temps should a gpu run to be considered as overheating?Is it  normal for a gpu to run at 70-80c under load?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> The ram is 12gb


For some games it is the graphics card ram that matters(6gb for 1060) much more than system ram.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

if i could know for sure whats causing the massive drop in performance then i could perhaps upgrade/change that component.

But in this case its really confusing....i dont know whether there will be any improvements at all even if i upgrade to a better cpu/gpu if the game itself is badly optimized.

I hope my gpu isn't causing the performance drops-still i will check it once again to be sure that its not overheating.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2019)

ehh maybe its just release day game without much optimization, after maybe a few months, it will be playable.
Dragon Age Inquisition, had one of the worst optimizations at release day. Every character's hair appeared as if using SetWet strong hair gel.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

has anyone else with a quad core cpu here tried this game?

if yes,it would have been useful to compare how exactly it runs on such systems.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> i am experiencing a lot of stutter in game,especially in open areas.
> 
> Is it due to the fact that i have a 4 core cpu,will upgrading to a 6-8 core ryzen setup help eliminate the stuttering?


The minimum processor required is Intel Core i5-4440
and a guy played with Core 2 Quad + 1050Ti got 30fps


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2019)

^maybe at 480p/720p at greatly reduced settings,with immense lagginess i would assume.

I would prefer not to upgrade my rig just to be able to play this game right now,given that all other titles i've tested till date ran fairly well on it.

Opinions are divided as to how well this game performs,with some claiming it works smoothly and others saying it leads to a veritable stutterfest,even on powerful systems! So its hard to understand whats really the problem here-maybe its a sign of the things to come,ie 4c 4t cpus aren't gonna cut it anymore for gaming in future,as titles start becoming increasingly more demanding!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2019)

Every game runs differently on each system, so do not expect if the same year released games worked well then the new game will work similarly.
Completely depends on how well the game is optimized to run on particular systems.

Outcome will change from system to system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> ^maybe at 480p/720p at greatly reduced settings,with immense lagginess i would assume.


@1080p it was tested.

Check this out @1440x900 :


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 2, 2019)

Metro Exodus: PC graphics performance benchmarks



> We've also performed CPU core scaling in a resolution spread, the results are interesting. Four cores perform worst, six and eight cores perform the same. Going from four to eight cores at Full HD is however merely a 5 FPS difference based on the RTX 2080 Ti. I think it's safe to say that most modern processors will work out just fine.



Metro Exodus performance analysis: RTX, ray tracing, and DLSS benchmarked | PC Gamer

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/pSa6pULCGCWgykmivUkxv6-650-80.png 



> Interestingly, Intel's CPUs manage to outperform AMD's Ryzen processors pretty much across the range of testing. Clearly having more cores and threads isn't a priority for Metro Exodus. Even the lowly Core i3-8100 beats the Ryzen 7 2700X at 1080p low by 10 percent, and the overclocked i7-8700K is as much as 40 percent faster.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Any where is this available for less? and should include India when we buy the key. Please anybody


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2019)

Epic store I bought for 10 USD, don't think this would go any lower than that ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Epic store I bought for 10 USD, don't think this would go any lower than that ?


So lowest price is $10 for Exodus
What's the lowest price for RDR2
Will Exodus come for steam?
I like steam & Uplay interface a lot better than Epic

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally bought on Steam after the long wait. Going INR 599 with 40% discount.

After ~3 hours my first impressions is that open world seems a bit weird in a Metro game and it seems more like a Stalker game. But once you enter an urban area or move indoors the Metro feel comes back. This one is more dialogue heavy than the previous iterations and the NPCs just keep talking as long as you are near them which I find mildly irritating.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Finally bought on Steam after the long wait. Going INR 599 with 40% discount.
> 
> After ~3 hours my first impressions is that open world seems a bit weird in a Metro game and it seems more like a Stalker game. But once you enter an urban area or move indoors the Metro feel comes back. This one is more dialogue heavy than the previous iterations and the NPCs just keep talking as long as you are near them which I find mildly irritating.



Does it need epic launcher to launch or its purely steam based.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

Game is great with extremely good world building but its too short.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Game is great with extremely good world building but its too short.



You finished it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> purely steam based


This.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> You finished it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but not DLCs. I didn't complete two colonels dlc yet and didn't check the new dlc that launched recently.. ( I bought long back on Epic btw)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Game is great with extremely good world building but its too short.


Doesn't feel too short if you explore all the optional areas. If you listen to all the dialogues, NPCs will give you optional tasks as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

Completed every weapon part, every side quest, got good ending by doing extra stuff, Even returned to Caspian because I missed sniper scope. Still its too short.14-16 hours in total.
I play in hardcore (one level below ranger I think).. The second last difficulty setting


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

I started a long time back i guessed in november just played 4-5 hrs switched to other games looking back to play it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> 14-16 hours in total


Long enough IMO, especially for someone like me who has little free time .


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

BTW, is there any way  to use the knife? I have this problem with the game throwing hoards of monsters at you at the worst times. Ammo is pretty hard to come by and crafting ammo is pretty expensive. So, if you get swarmed by monsters when you are low on ammo, that is pretty much a death sentence. To craft enough ammo, you need a lot of crafting materials, and if you don't have enough, you have to go foraging, and if you get swarmed when foraging, you have no means to defend yourself. You could run, but you will want to come back sooner or later to get the materials and you have no ammo. What sucks most is that this also happens a lot during scripted sequences.

In such a case you have to resort to bludgeoning your enemies with melee attacks which are not very strong and I have not been able to use the knife which I have seen Artyom pick up and use in various cut-scenes. Am I missing something or is the knife really not equipable and only usable in stealth kills?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you mean throwing knives ? they are meant to be thrown I think ? They are one hit kill always, and you can pick them up.
Use proper weapons and you wont run out of ammo, go for headshots only. The bastard gun is the worst gun in this game because it uses the same ammo as the revolver. Since revolver is slow firing, using up that ammo is okay but bastard in full auto will completely drain your wallet. Plus to craft the ammo, you can only craft in batches of 6, compared to kalash ammo which is in batches of 30 or 15 i think. I feel this was a complete oversight by developers, there is literally no point of using the bastard at all.
My loadout in early  Revolver with supressor and 4x scope, kalash with suppressor with red dot, and tihar (default)

One major bug that probably hasnt been fixed is, if you pick up say a 4x scope and attach it to your revolver, and then pick up another and attach it to your kalash, later on, if you change any of the gun's 4x scope to a red dot, you will not be able to reequip that 4x again. The game only gives you one of each attachment to attach to your guns.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2020)

14~15hrs of gameplay is normal for me, where I can finish and start another game during my gaming session 

Is it scary at some points ? I mean like the first one where it was for a particular stage.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it scary at some points ? I mean like the first one where it was for a particular stage.


Yes it is, especially the spider caves in act 2 (if you have arcachnophobia), the tentacle monster metro in act 4 and 2 colonels dlc


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes it is, especially the spider caves in act 2 (if you have arcachnophobia), the tentacle monster metro in act 4 and 2 colonels dlc


Awesome. Now my taste buds are craving for this game


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> 14~15hrs of gameplay is normal for me, where I can finish and start another game during my gaming session
> 
> Is it scary at some points ? I mean like the first one where it was for a particular stage.



It can get very scary sometimes i think metro series is meant to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you mean throwing knives ?


No, the trench knife that he uses to stab during the QTE events. But you cannot actually equip it. I think it would be a good backup melee weapon when your ammo runs out and it always does at some point. I just realized, there are no melee weapons equippable in the game. In worst case, you just have to melee with your equipped weapon.



Nerevarine said:


> The bastard gun is the worst gun


I don't use it because it has piss poor damage compared to the revolver despite the same ammo.



Nerevarine said:


> My loadout in early Revolver with supressor and 4x scope


It's surprisingly effective as a sniper rifle and with the rapid fire cylinder it can also be used in close quarters in an emergency.



Nerevarine said:


> kalash ammo which is in batches of 30


Yeah, Kalash ammo is crafted in batches of 30 but it also takes higher amount of crafting materials. I feel shotguns have better value owing to high damage and low fire rate.


Nerevarine said:


> One major bug that probably hasnt been fixed is, if you pick up say a 4x scope and attach it to your revolver, and then pick up another and attach it to your kalash, later on, if you change any of the gun's 4x scope to a red dot, you will not be able to reequip that 4x again. The game only gives you one of each attachment to attach to your guns.


I think this is true, but not sure if its a bug or deliberate design. IIRC, you can equip RDS on both the Kalash and the Tikhar and they will both have it but not so with the 4x. But I could be imagining things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2020)

In the early game I had revolver with 4x, kalash with 4x, when i went indoors i switched kalash with red dot and the 4x vanished and I couldnt reequip it again unless i unequip the one with the revolver.. Pissed me off.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2020)

I like the real challenge in Metro games for the scarcity of ammo, not like casual FPS games where u get ammo at each point.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 18, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> In the early game I had revolver with 4x, kalash with 4x, when i went indoors i switched kalash with red dot and the 4x vanished and I couldnt reequip it again unless i unequip the one with the revolver.. Pissed me off.


i cant find any scope in the game where to get the scope?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i cant find any scope in the game where to get the scope?


I don't remember where I found mine but I suggest you go to all optional areas and loot every nook and cranny and you will find it eventually. I found it in the Volga area itself.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2020)

Caspian gives the 6x scope which you can attach only to very specific guns. Kinda useless


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2020)

The comm center mission with the spiders was kind of creepy. Reminds me of the Librarians from Metro 2033.





Nerevarine said:


> Caspian gives the 6x scope which you can attach only to very specific guns. Kinda useless


I got it after killing that sniper at the top of the crane. I sniped him from the same spot where Anna briefs us about the surrounding area with a Valve rifle and NV scope. Then went and collected the loot. It's a good scope for the sniper rifle, not so much for the Tikhar.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> The comm center mission with the spiders was kind of creepy. Reminds me of the Librarians from Metro 2033.I got it after killing that sniper at the top of the crane. I sniped him from the same spot where Anna briefs us about the surrounding area with a Valve rifle and NV scope. Then went and collected the loot. It's a good scope for the sniper rifle, not so much for the Tikhar.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Yeah I had stealth playthrough in mind, and since you cant attach 6x to revolver, it wasnt of much use to me.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

Finished the main campaign finally. Now I know what you mean by its campaign being short. Took me 26 hours, but it feels short still. Now the DLCs are left.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2020)

How many DLC ?

Started playing


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How many DLC ?
> 
> Started playing


There are two for now: The Two Colonels and Sam's Story.

The Two Colonels is more linear and tells the story of a Colonel in Novosibirsk metro and the circumstances surrounding the collapse of that metro.

Sam's story is more traditional open world with multiple choices and endings where you play as Sam, one of the spartans who was on the train. It is a continuation of the story, so better play this after you finish the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2020)

Just when I thought Metro cant get any scarier, there comes the electric fucking spiders in Sam's Story..
They will disable your torch and you will be in pitch black until u kill it..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Just when I thought Metro cant get any scarier, there comes the electric fucking spiders in Sam's Story..
> They will disable your torch and you will be in pitch black until u kill it..



You bought the dlc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, bought it with season pass. From Epic store long back


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Just when I thought Metro cant get any scarier, there comes the electric fucking spiders in Sam's Story..
> They will disable your torch and you will be in pitch black until u kill it..


GG. The flashlight made the spider section of Metro Exodus a breeze. The spiders couldn't even touch me. Now, they take away your biggest strength in Sam' Story, GG.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2020)

Do u craft the ammo or scavenge for it ?

I am at Volga level where I have met with Krest Mechanic.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Do u craft the ammo or scavenge for it ?
> 
> I am at Volga level where I have met with Krest Mechanic.



both, always go for headshots, never use bastard gun


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok.

How do we get side-missions ? are the NPC mission giver indicated on Map ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2020)

Just keep talking to the people on the train and they will ask you to get them some stuff from time to time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2020)

Do you Kill all the Bandits ? or just knock them. Will this affect the Karma points ?

_I saw a Paladin NPC from high standing near the hut and when I reached there no body was there expect few dead bodies and a scared Bandit at bartender counter ?_


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah I saw him as well. I didn't kill him.

Basically I only shoot bandits who shoot me, rest I just knock out if I can help it. For good karma, you have to ensure that you don't kill certain people too much, such as the slaves or the pioneers.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2020)

Now in Caspian level and will I get the keys of the locked vehicles (desert bike & truck) ?

Seriously I like the hilarious dialogues in this game 
_
"Listen up! everyone, the Baron wants to speak"
"Listen up! everyone, the Baron is speaking"_


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Now in Caspian level and will I get the keys of the locked vehicles (desert bike & truck) ?
> 
> Seriously I like the hilarious dialogues in this game
> _
> ...


You get the key to the van, the other vehicles are not accessible though IIRC.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2020)

Spoiler



Hey guys completed the game today.Sad news both Artyom and Miller got killed.Very dissapointed about the ending.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hey guys completed the game today.Sad news both Artyom and Miller got killed.Very dissapointed about the ending.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't go guns blazing, complete all side quests..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Don't go guns blazing, complete all side quests..


Completed the full game already got ending credits


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you got the bad ending.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2020)

He played the game like Serious Sam or Duke Nukem


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2020)

The bad ending, although *bad, *is arguably cool.


Spoiler



speak to bourbon who died previously and Khan, who is still alive and communicating to you from the original metro, in purgatory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2020)

Completed the Caspian Sea now going for Tiago and then DeadCity.

I guess the side quest are now not available in further areas.

@Desmond David : Have u completed the DLC ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed the Caspian Sea now going for Tiago and then DeadCity.
> 
> I guess the side quest are now not available in further areas.
> 
> @Desmond David : Have u completed the DLC ?


There are no side quests as such in Taiga though there are still moral choices that can affect your karma.

Currently on Sam's Story DLC. Haven't played in a while. I finished Two Colonels.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 26, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lol, you got the bad ending.


what should i had done different i didnt got any choice option Does the game itself declare what ending to go on what basis actually i didnt get it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> what should i had done different i didnt got any choice option Does the game itself declare what ending to go on what basis actually i didnt get it.


Main thing is to not kill certain people. NPCs will tell you specifically whom not to kill. In Caspian, do not kill the slaves, you also get a karma boost if you set them free. Same for cultists in Volga.

In general, I'd suggest not killing anyone who isn't firing at you and knock everyone out just to be safe.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 26, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Main thing is to not kill certain people. NPCs will tell you specifically whom not to kill. In Caspian, do not kill the slaves, you also get a karma boost if you set them free. Same for cultists in Volga.
> 
> In general, I'd suggest not killing anyone who isn't firing at you and knock everyone out just to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Lol i actually killed everyone i saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Lol i actually killed everyone i saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Artyom must have grown two horns on his head till the game ended


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2020)

Completed Finally. Got the Good Ending. But I liked the Bad Ending though 


Time for some Easter Eggs (if u have completed the game already )



Spoiler


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2020)

I finished Sam's Story last Saturday.



Spoiler



I didn't blow up the submarine and Sam reaches America



Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2021)

Enhanced edition announced - Metro Exodus - THE METRO EXODUS PC ENHANCED EDITION ANNOUNCED - Steam News

Will be free for existing owners on PC. Ray tracing cards will be minimum spec.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I finished Sam's Story last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you monster !


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> you monster !


What? He seems like a good guy.


----------



## true_lies (May 7, 2021)

Free upgrade for those who own the game. RTX enabled GPU minimum requirement. 




Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2021)

Can't believe they are giving it for free to existing owners. Deep Silver aren't exactly known for such altruism.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2021)

Well its not like its a dlc or anything, just a graphical remaster. We should expect this from developers. 
Unlike _cough cough_ dark souls 2 _cough cough_


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2021)

TBH Dark Souls 2 SotFS also includes lots of gameplay changes.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> TBH Dark Souls 2 SotFS also includes lots of gameplay changes.


no, it was just a rebalance. Most of the rebalance changes were also included in the original dark souls 2. It was doubly an asshole move because it split the playerbase of dark souls 2. So now, original ds2 owners would never find new players to raid with.
Can you imagine someone paying for dark souls 2 + season pass only to get ducked with something like a remaster that completely deletes a lot of the online experience for original ds2 owners


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2021)

Well, yeah that sucks. But then I think most of the multiplayer has moved to SotFS. Same has happened with Dark Souls 1 and Dark Souls Remastered.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2021)

Metro Exodus comes to Mac for 5200 rs Damn!
I dont know whats so special in it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I dont know whats so special in it.


You get to run it on integrated graphics with no cooling. It'll help you with free room heater while you struggle to play it in slideshow mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2021)

May be the gamers manage to run it with external GPU


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Metro Exodus comes to Mac for 5200 rs Damn!
> I dont know whats so special in it.
> 
> View attachment 20309


Probably because Apple takes a huge cut. Either that or they know that Mac users will pay anything.

Good thing about this is that the game has also come out for Linux.


----------

